# Licking Cake Batter



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

When you were young and your mom made a cake (assuming she did on occasion), did you want to lick the bowl or spoon, or think unbaked cake was gross?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2019)

*Yes, always! And I still do.*


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes!!!!! We got to lick the beaters or spoon with some frosting or the bowl. 
Only the frosting, not the cake batter.

I still like the frosting off the beaters.


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> I still like the frosting off the beaters.



A helpful tip on that practice - always make sure the beaters are detached first before licking.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

My mother never baked cakes, pies or cookies.

Once, she made peanut butter cookies with me to show me how.

Other than some banana nut breads, nada.

So, I spent my allowance on Hershey Bars, Hostess Cupcakes, Devil Dogs, Juicy Fruits; all of it!


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> My mother never baked cakes, pies or cookies.
> 
> Once, she made peanut butter cookies with me to show me how.
> 
> ...


My mom made everything at home. I was in my mid 20s before she bought a frozen pizza for my brothers. Snacks were fruit and desert was only after dinner, so I bought my share of candy bars too.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Yes, always! And I still do.*



Never really stopped that practice either, and with the grandkids these days.  I know we hear  'don't do it'.... raw eggs and all.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> My mom made everything at home. I was in my mid 20s before she bought a frozen pizza for my brothers. Snacks were fruit and desert was only after dinner, so I bought my share of candy bars too.


You had dessert????


----------



## Llynn (Sep 4, 2019)

You bet! batter and frosting....and raw cookie dough when I could get away with it.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You had dessert????


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

My mom made plenty of cakes, there were 6 kids and cakes for all birthdays when we were young.  She introduced me to the "spatula" with cake batter on it and was it ever good!


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

They have cake batter shakes at Sonic.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 4, 2019)

absolutely,it was the best treat after helping mom make the cake


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2019)

Yup!

All of our treats came out of an old yellow pyrex mixing bowl similar to this one.


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

I have a nested set of those Pyrex bowls, inherited, of course.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mom always called me in to the kitchen to lick the bowl and spatula. I can still taste it. On pies she made "spinwheels" with the leftover pie dough. She would flatten the dough with a roller, cut long strips then sprinkle brown sugar & cinnamon on them then toll them up and bake them until they were crispy. Her pies were fantastic.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

*Yep, I licked cake and brownie batter.  Raw cookie dough too.  And I am still alive to tell you all about it.*


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

debodun said:


> They have cake batter shakes at Sonic.



I saw them. Not cake batter, but I would like to try their cheesecake shake


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have a nested set of those Pyrex bowls, inherited, of course.
> 
> View attachment 75880


No surprise there. 
I really like those type of bowls. 

When I was in kindergarten and grade one, my mom was home full time and she sometimes made cakes and let me lick the spoons. It’s a fond memory. 

 Christmas cake I passed on though since I’m not fond of currents or fruit cakes in general.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 6, 2019)

Yep, I sure did but wouldn’t now because of the raw egg.

In fact, since I’m Hungarian..my mother did things how she learned them in Hungary and I think I even did this with my daughter...

One of the first foods that babies were given was a raw egg yolk mixed with sugar.

My daughter is still alive!


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2019)

Why are people more worried about raw eggs nowadays with modern sanitary processing procedurees? I would think eggs would have been more dangerous in the "old" days.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 6, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Mom always called me in to the kitchen to lick the bowl and spatula. I can still taste it. *On pies she made "spinwheels" with the leftover pie dough. She would flatten the dough with a roller, cut long strips then sprinkle brown sugar & cinnamon on them then toll them up and bake them until they were crispy. *Her pies were fantastic.



My mother made those for us too we called them Nun's Farts the French call them Pets-de-Nonne, sounds classier but the taste is the same.


----------



## jaquie (Sep 23, 2019)

I still lick the spatula!  Actually, I think I recall dipping a BIG spoon full out and eating it...so the cake layers were a little small....LOL!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

I used to love to eat the batter and frosting from the spoon.  My mother was known for her cakes and often got requests from church members to make cakes.  Her specialty was coconut cake...made from scratch, including grating the coconut herself.  But my favorites were her yellow cake with chocolate icing and orange cake with orange icing.  Again..all made from scratch.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2019)

My mom made cakes when I was a kid but I never did like the batter. I don't like cookie dough either. The frosting was another story. She would use the old type egg beater with the crank handle on certain types of frosting and I remember getting my tongue twisted up in the metal beater licking it clean.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 27, 2019)

My sister and I would take turns either licking the beater or the bowl itself we would switch off with each cake that my mother would bake,  delicious my favorite was chocolate batter, Mom would also make toll house cookies she wouldn’t let me near the bowl as I would just scoop out the cookie dough and eat it in chunks there would hardly anything left to put in the oven it was addictive!


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

When I tell people that one of my favorite flavors of ice cream is cookie dough, I usually get some incredulous looks from the more polite people and a big "YUCK!" from others.


----------

